# what makes your bunny ears burn?



## Georgie (Aug 9, 2007)

mommie slave ladie does so many fings that make my bunny ears burn...she trims my toenails, reaches in and touches me in MY house, takes away all my nicely shredded phone book pages, and sometimes forgets to give me my veggies at promptly 10pm. 

do your slaves do anything that makes your bunny ears burn??

-Georgie the 8lb WonderBun


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 10, 2007)

Macey: The only thing that makes my ears burn is when she picks me up. Expecially when I'm out playing and she tries to put me back up! Oooo!


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 10, 2007)

when the vaccume gets turned on. :X


----------



## Greta (Aug 10, 2007)

Benjamin: When I get put back in my cage! :X

Butterscotch: When mommy forgets to... mommy, what's the word.. oh, yeah,_ buy _more bananas!! 

Goose: When fostermommy doesn't give me another TP tube in the same day when I put the first one in my water bowl! I mean, it's just so fun watching them unravel!

Tyler: When I'm not allowed to go see that oh-so-prettyful bun in the cage above me! Fostermommy says I have to wait until I'm... oh, what's it called... _neutered_. I think that's some sort of food.

:bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 10, 2007)

Lacey: When mommy picks me up or when she tries to groom me. Hate it, hate it, hate it.

Starsky: When mommy forgets the kale!

Diesel: When my foster slave chases me back into my hutch. I wanna stay out and play, not fair!


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ashes: when taffy married foster and had babies ( I saw him first)

Foster: when mommy doesn't rub my belly

Frosty and ashes: when the cat climbs in my pen just to take his nap... he can sleep anywhere- but nooooooooooo he has to sleep in our pen ( what a jerk)

ivy:when mommy lets me play in her bed and that kid... just won't let me play...

Blossom; when that stanger(mommys cousin Taylor) tries to kidnap me (pick her up) and I have to run and dive in my mommys lap( i am not suposed to talk to strangers you no) mommy says its ok to play with her.. but I am not so sure....

Taffy: when my mommy moved me to the other room so I can not marry anymore girls...she says it will be that way until i get nutered... I don't think I want that...someone Heeeeeeeeeeelppp....


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ashes: when taffy married foster and had babies ( I saw him first)

Foster: when mommy doesn't rub my belly

Frosty and ashes: when the cat climbs in my pen just to take his nap... he can sleep anywhere- but nooooooooooo he has to sleep in our pen ( what a jerk)

ivy:when mommy lets me play in her bed and that kid... just won't let me play...

Blossom; when that stanger(mommys cousin Taylor) tries to kidnap me (pick her up) and I have to run and dive in my mommys lap( i am not suposed to talk to strangers you no) mommy says its ok to play with her.. but I am not so sure....

Taffy: when my mommy moved me to the other room so I can not marry anymore girls...she says it will be that way until i get nutered... I don't think I want that...someone Heeeeeeeeeeelppp....


----------



## Georgie (Aug 17, 2007)

anybunny else?? i know your humans do things that make you angry!! what makes your bunny ears burn??


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 17, 2007)

Ash: When mommy "plucks" me... She says all my stragly ugos grodies fur is yucky - so she pulls it!:shock:

Simi: When she touches me. When she plucks me. When she gets too close to me. When people forget how royal I am.

Sisi: When Mom sticks her hand into my house - I HATE that! Arrrgggh:grumpy:


----------



## Georgie (Aug 30, 2007)

any bunnies else? what makes your bunny ears burn???


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

Bo - When my mommy or any of those other people living in my house mess with my stuff! I don't want my puppy on the upper level today! 

Cloverbunny - NO TOUCHY DA CWOVERBUNNY! :X

Heidi - FOOD! need more food! FASTER! feed me faster you stupid mommy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say its when Mom or Dad take me out of my house and get me all nice and comfy on my back and I start to relax...then they touch my nose! - Barney

When my slave comes into the room and says hi to one of my brothers or sisters and then says Hi to me. - Nibbles

Well for me its when my new Dad tells me where I am suppose to go potty! When nature calls man, you gotta go! - Moo Moo


----------



## GIDGET (Sep 7, 2007)

my bunny ears really really really burn when mommy brushes me i can groom my self thank you very much also when she stops giving a bunny nose rub


----------

